# What Kind Of Oil In Your Gassers



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Was wondering what brand and weight oil you guy's are running in your gas powered engines. Castrol Syntec, Shell Rotella ect... Anybody have really bad experiences with a particular brand or any that showed great improvement in their TV.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I use mobil one. So far so good. I believe it's 5/40


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

My Suburban is just shy of 120,000 miles. Since around 80,000 I have been using Valvoline's MaxLife Synthetic Blend. Since the truck was new, I have changed the oil EVERY 3000 miles. Starting around 90,000 miles have have been getting the used oil scrutinized by Blackstone Labs, and so far (knock on wood) all of the reports have come back from Blackstone with positive results. We are keeping our fingers crossed that the truck will keep us safe on our journeys this summer until we find the perfect oil burner this fall.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I use Schaeffer's synthetic blend 15W-40 in my diesel and their 5W-30 in my wifes car, thier 10W-30 in my generators.

www.schaefferoil.com 

I also am a big fan of used oil analysis (UOA) reports to make sure things are going well. I used to use Blackstone Labs (I still like there format) but Schaeffer's is $9 an analysis compared to $23 and shows more results on the report.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I use Mobil 1 5w-30 in my Chevy 2500 with the 8.1 L and a Mobil 1 filter.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We also use Schaeffer.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Mobil 1 here also.

I change the oil once a year or per the computer in the Suburban (leaving a 10% buffer), whichever comes first. I also have it checked by Blackstone when I do change it and Blackstone reports I could be running the oil longer.

Now for how the particulars.

Due to gas prices and my desire to hang on to the Suburban until I retire (9 more years) its use is now limited to towing and special occasions. This puts me down to about 6K per year which is within the computer's tolerances.

I got the one year tolerance factor from this web site. When I pulled the Suburban off the road and noticed that the computer was saying the oil was good but I was falling way outside the 3 months limitation we all know and love I started getting a little worried so I figured I'd throw it out on the site and see what came back. Generally the response was that you could go a year. Not only have the people here been right once again but it is being proven out by the oil tests.

As far as the computer's reliability, I researched it on the web and found that 99% of the reviews were positive. I found a very good analysis of the computer that was done by an independent group that I wish I would have saved the link for because it was so good but of course I lost it. Anyway; the report said that the computer was generally conservative when reporting how much time (percentage) was left on the oil and again this is being proven out by the Blackstone tests.

In conclusion, I'm glad I got the group's feedback on how long I could "age" the oil and I'm glad I got positive reviews on the computer's validity but I sleep better at night having that Blackstone report under my pillow.


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I use nothing but 10W-30 Pennzoil in my vehicles. My truck has 256,000 miles on the original V-10 with nothing done but spark plugs, oil changes and air filters.
The truck I had before that was a 1988 Ford with the I-6 and it had 300,000 miles on it before I traded it and it was still going strong!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Valvoline 5W-30. Been using Valvoline for years and never had any problems with engines. But ya gotta change it frequently - especially when towing.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mobil 1 syn or Valvoline syn.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

My gasser gets Castrol Syntec fully synthetic 5W-30.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Mobile 1 5w30
Also synthetic in both diffs and xfer case. Not synthetic in trans., use MoPar ATF as recommended
Just had everything changed at 60K miles. Use the B Maint. schedule per the factory book.

Dave


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Been using Castrol GTX for the last 14 years and am making the slow transition to full synthetic by switching everything to Castrol Syntec Blend.
As far as weight goes, use the mfgr recommended weight, my f-150 and our corolla say 5w30.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mobil 1 SuperSyn + Mobil 1 Filter in all family vehicles. Change oil at approx 5,000 miles.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been using Valvoline 5W-30 for years in every vehicle that I have owned. I have also used Wix oil filters since I can remember as well.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

I swear by Valvoline Synthetic Blend High Mileage 10w30.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

jbmanno said:


> I use nothing but 10W-30 Pennzoil in my vehicles. My truck has 256,000 miles on the original V-10 with nothing done but spark plugs, oil changes and air filters.
> The truck I had before that was a 1988 Ford with the I-6 and it had 300,000 miles on it before I traded it and it was still going strong!


X2 on the Penn 10W-30 Dino juice. 100k + and rolling on.

-CC


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

I switched all of our vehicles over to mobil 1 5w-30 and mobil 1 oil filters and have been very happy. I have been changing the oil every 5,000 miles but could go longer.

Just a few hours ago I changed the oil in my truck with the mobil 1 5w-30 extended for the first time, this oil is supposed to be good up to 15,000 miles. I have heard good things about it and may go up to 10,000 miles this time and see how it is. With teenage drivers in our home it is important to stretch the oil change intervals so I do not feel like I am always changing oil. In addition, the better lubrication adds value for me although it does cost a bit more.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I dump whatever I find in the garage into the engine...WD-40, marvel mystery oil, lath cutting oil, cooking oil...
I use Mobil 1 in the bus, my 150 and the generators. I buy it by the case, when on sale, and store it. with the synthetic, I change it every 3 to 5 thousand miles.


----------

